# Theodore Beza on the covenant of the law



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2021)

*Q163* *But if the wages of eternal life is not owed from the worthiness of the works themselves, still it is at least due from the covenant.

A163* What covenant do you mean?

*Q164* *The covenant of the law: Do this, and you will live, and if you want to enter life, keep the commandments.

A164* This covenant is understood in terms of the threatening which is set against the promise. Moreover, it holds, by the testimony of the apostle himself, he who does not remain in all things which are written in the book of the law, so that he keeps them, is cursed. Now the law requires perfect love. But no one besides Christ alone fully keeps the law. Therefore, life is owed to Christ alone by the covenant; moreover, to us, to whom He is given by mere grace, life is given from the same by mere grace.

For the reference, see Theodore Beza on the covenant of the law.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

